# HVLP Graco 9.5



## sprayit latexspuiten (May 19, 2011)

Hi Sprayers and Painters,

What do you think about Graco new hvlp 9.5,?

Let me know about it 

Kind regards


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's some of what I think about the 9.5. We have been running it since early January. Its a 5 stage with some nut, but also delivers a very fine finish. Easy to dial for different products and not real finicky. Definitely comes in handy. In the attached link, I used exactly one quart of oil based satin impervo on a pile of pantry shelving. Loading and cleaning the pump on an airless or aaa for such a small quantity would have been totally counterproductive. I think its a handy rig to have.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here it is in action :thumbsup:







Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice review Scott. I wish I could see those shelves a little closer to see the finish on them. I bet they look good with the Impervo on em.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wowser. That was the day we got it in January. That was pretty much wide open and with super thin product. I shot some footage this week with satin impervo dialed way down. The video kind of sucks because it was with my phone in one hand and the cup gun in the other. Cool to see thicker product run so fine tho.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Nice review Scott. I wish I could see those shelves a little closer to see the finish on them. I bet they look good with the Impervo on em.
> 
> Pat


Pictures dont really tell the story, but they are sweet. Satin Impervo Oil lays down so beautifully. Its actually very forgiving to work with. I did some things intentionally bad just to see if the combo of sprayer and material would show it. They didnt.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Those look really good. How much thinning did you do the that material?

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Those look really good. How much thinning did you do the that material?
> 
> Pat


I only had to mix one cup for the batch. About 3/16" in the bottom of the cup prior to adding the SI. Not sure what it would be on the viscosity cup, but I am guessing less than 10%. Because the things were being sprayed in a upright (vertical) orientation, I didnt want to be too thin in the viscosity. When going horizontal with this combo, I will thin more and just lay it out there. I freaking love the way the stuff lays down. All in all, I spent more time on sand, vac and tack by far than actually spraying and cleaning the sprayer. With oil its key. WB is more forgiving in those areas. Interesting bunch of tradeoffs from one material to another. We have sprayed so much wb this year that its a rare treat to spray oil. I ran Epiphanes through our Turbinaire a couple of weeks ago and felt it move.


----------



## Connecticut Painters (Nov 24, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Pictures dont really tell the story, but they are sweet. Satin Impervo Oil lays down so beautifully. Its actually very forgiving to work with. I did some things intentionally bad just to see if the combo of sprayer and material would show it. They didnt.


What tip # did you use? I used #4 with impervo satin and I felt like I had to thin it a lot before I could actually see something start coming out?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

We picked one up today, like it so far hard to tell though as we only sprayed a small end table as a test... Shot ProClassic acrylic, #4 needle, it shot it thinned probably 10 - 15%.. Does anyone know what the "Graco ProComp Pack" is and what it actually does... It's an attachment containing a compressor and pressure pot, not quite sure the purpose..


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would think the pressure pot and compressor would be for doing production work. Larger capacity than the cup.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Would that eliminate the turbine? If so, does that compromise finish?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think it would eliminate the turnine that is what atomizes the finish. Just instead of a cup you would have a pressure supply hose that would come from the pot. I think traditional pots run at around 30 psi iirc.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok so the compressor is just to put pressure in the pot then?


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

I've used a couple HVLP's and I like the 9.5 the best. The 9.5 was the first help I used and it has never given me problems.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Julian&co said:


> Ok so the compressor is just to put pressure in the pot then?


Sorry just saw that yes, it just pressurizes the pot and feed line to the gun.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a FUJI HVLP and it also does a beautiful job with the Satin Impervo. I use a #4 tip and thin the product around 10% - or until it runs through a viscosity cup in about 25 seconds.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

My capspray 115 does a great job as well ! Usually run a #4 tip and thin as needed! The 6 stage turbine does great with water or oil.


----------

